# Retro Vape Co. - Juice Reviews



## Jakes351 (17/12/15)

Hi All 

I am new to the forum but not to vaping itself. I've seen a few reviews few posts where people talk about different Juice Reviews.


I don’t know if you guys heard of the Juice line in Cape Town – *Retro Vape Co.*

I have tried 3 flavours from them and all I can say is WOW! 

Received the flavour profiles off their Facebook Page.

I’ve tried the following:


*Flavor Name* : COBBLER

*Flavor Profile* : “Take a moment to yourself and indulge in this blend of rich and smooth vanilla custard rounded with sweet peaches. Take this one for a ride as an all-day vape”

*My Findings: *I love custard, one of my favorites. This one is nice and smooth. On the inhale you can taste the peach which blends well with a rich custard. I prefer vaping it at a higher wattage as it tends to bring out a the custard more.
*
Ratio*: PG/VG – 30/70
*Nictotine Strength*: 3mg



*Flavor Name*: YOGI PINA

*Flavor Profile* : “A delicious yogurt and custard blend infused with pineapple and coconut, with a refreshing taste similar to spending a summers day at the beach”

*My Findings: *On the inhale you get the taste of the pineapples with a hint of coconut. The exhale a thick creamy custard. Great flavor, smooth & sweet. I Find that on high wattage, the Pina is prominent, however, each to his/her own preferences. Smell of liquid, sweet & fresh
*
Ratio*: PG/VG – 30/70
*Nictotine Strength*: 3mg



*Flavor Name*: CINFUL

*Flavor Profile *: “A delightful aroma that of freshly baked cinnamon buns topped with frosted vanilla, which goes perfect with your morning coffee. It’s a wonderful vape without the calories!”

*My Findings: *It does taste quite like the description. I’m not a fan of cinnamon vape, however I thought I’d give this a try. It has the perfect amount of bakery cinnamonish taste with a slight hint of icing. It’s not too sweet at all and no overbearing with cinnamon. On the inhale, a freshly baked cinnamon bun, on the exhale, cinnamon with icing.
*
Ratio*: PG/VG – 30/70
*Nictotine Strength*: 3mg


*Setup: *Evic VTC Mini with Goliath V2

*Price*: R130 per 30ml - Value for money.


*Final Thoughts:*

My overall impression, Retro Vape Co. A JOB WELL DONE  !!! You guys will be hearing from me soon.


So if you are looking for an all-day vape, give them a shout by email (info@retrovapeco.co.za) or via their Facebook page

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

I take it you agree with their blurbs as you have not given us your own impressions other than "WOW"?

Would be great if they could join the forum as a supporting vendor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

Jakes351 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to the forum but not to vaping itself. I've seen a few reviews few posts where people talk about different Juice Reviews.
> 
> ...



Gotta say these 1 word reviews arent very helpful, theres been 3 this last week.
your one, _*wow, *_theres been an *amazing* and also an *awesome.*
I need a bit more than a copy/paste of the label and 1 descriptive word before I'll run out to buy a juice.
Picture the equivalent car review if you will... _The new Ford, 4cylinder 1600 motor, the drive is.. *nice*._

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakes351 (17/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Gotta say these 1 word reviews arent very helpful, theres been 3 this last week.
> your one, _*wow, *_theres been an *amazing* and also an *awesome.*
> I need a bit more than a copy/paste of the label and 1 descriptive word before I'll run out to buy a juice.
> Picture the equivalent car review if you will... _The new Ford, 4cylinder 1600 motor, the drive is.. *nice*._



Hi @Andre & @blujeenz 

Please bear with me as i am new to the forum, the post has been edited.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/12/15)

Jakes351 said:


> Hi @Andre & @blujeenz
> 
> Please bear with me as i am new to the forum, the post has been edited.


Great stuff, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

Jakes351 said:


> Hi @Andre & @blujeenz
> 
> Please bear with me as i am new to the forum, the post has been edited.



No problem, I just figure if you're going to the trouble of a post, put some of your essence into it, and I dont mean that "tadpole" essence either. 
That way you add value to both me and the forum as a whole, which is largely the main point of a forum.

p.s. please excuse any sarcastic overtones, I've raised 2 teenagers and sarcasm still lingers like a strong aftershave.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakes351 (17/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> No problem, I just figure if you're going to the trouble of a post, put some of your essence into it, and I dont mean that "tadpole" essence either.
> That way you add value to both me and the forum as a whole, which is largely the main point of a forum.
> 
> p.s. please excuse any sarcastic overtones, I've raised 2 teenagers and sarcasm still lingers like a strong aftershave.




No problem @blujeenz !!!

Getting back to the review, this juice is good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

@Jakes351 I enjoyed "your findings" like a wine tasting snob in the cellar. 
That's what I was looking for in a review and now feel I can hit your post with a "like" and not feel like a fake.


----------



## Jakes351 (17/12/15)

@blujeenz  

At least now i know what you guys look for!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

Jakes351 said:


> @blujeenz
> 
> At least now i know what you guys look for!



Its pretty much the same that the teachers used to harp on at school, I quote verbatim:


> but please tell us in your own words



and I used to get the moerin, cos I was using my flippin mouth man, nobody else was speaking for me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakes351 (17/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Its pretty much the same that the teachers used to harp on at school, I quote verbatim:
> 
> 
> and I used to get the moerin, cos I was using my flippin mouth man, nobody else was speaking for me.






Should i give any references as well


----------



## blujeenz (17/12/15)

Jakes351 said:


> Should i give any references as well



Lol, nah its all good, save the typing fingers for the reviews, those posts can get long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakes351 (17/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Lol, nah its all good, save the typing fingers for the reviews, those posts can get long.




 Will do buddy @blujeenz


----------



## Retro Vape Co (6/4/16)

Thanks for the review @Jakes351


----------



## Retro Vape Co (6/4/16)

Andre said:


> I take it you agree with their blurbs as you have not given us your own impressions other than "WOW"?
> 
> Would be great if they could join the forum as a supporting vendor.



Hi @Andre 

We are FINALLY here


----------



## Andre (6/4/16)

Retro Vape Co said:


> Hi @Andre
> 
> We are FINALLY here


Awesome. Most welcome and all the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (6/4/16)

Jakes351 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am new to the forum but not to vaping itself. I've seen a few reviews few posts where people talk about different Juice Reviews.
> 
> ...



Thanks for updating. Your personal take on these carry a lot of useful information.


----------

